
Show HN: A marketplace to hire no code experts - Yoroomie
https://www.withoutcode.io/experts
======
sciencewolf
I thought the whole point of the no-code movement was to enable non-technical
folks to build things for themselves? If you're going to hire an expert, why
not get a dev?

~~~
kevinyun
I was recently helping a friend modernize his family business, which is now
his sole income and thus his full time job.

Because of the nature of older, archaic/legacy systems in place, there was so
much room for growth and increasing revenue and profits.

My friend has worked in sales at a large tech company (hint, recent IPO), so
he was acquainted with the tech industry. But when I showed him basic
workflows such as how to automate Google Sheets and referencing cells and
using formulas (aka Excel skills), it was like teaching calculus to a middle
schooler.

I then showed him how he could connect siloed data between business tools
using Zapier, which requires no code at all. I found myself again discovering
that even setting up a simple Zap was way too much for him to handle.

These simple no-code workflows were to create a loyalty program, automated
email/drip marketing, and more basic marketing implementations.

Moral of the story is that you can assume the normal person, even if they have
worked in tech, will still have trouble setting up and using No Code to its
powerful potential, let alone basic utility. I can definitely see a
marketplace work for people like this.

------
bradknowles
No code expert is faster than no code expert.

~~~
sciencewolf
Huh?

~~~
d--b
I guess he meant: “no code-expert is faster than no-code expert”

~~~
sciencewolf
Ha, got it thanks

